# How to get rid of old ammo?



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I have some old shotgun shells that I want to get rid of but not sure how to go about it the proper way. Some are old waterfowl loads that are rusty, some are reloads that have over-sized brass. I have more then I want to sit down and cut open to get rid of and I don't want the hill billy response of throw them in a lake, so does anyone know the proper way to get rid of them? Is there somewhere I can take them and have them set off?
Thanks for any input

Rob


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Turn it in to your local police department. I recently got rid of 400-500 rounds of various ammo. that belonged to my father.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks HnB I will give them a call.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Or fire dept...cause I are one!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Cut the shell open, dump the shot and wad, pour out the powder and light it in open air, and pop the primer. Just did a bunch over memorial day with old rifle rounds. Only difference was I used a kinetic bullet puller for the rifle bullet removal.


----------



## streetwisdom101 (Sep 14, 2009)

check out armslist.com. Maybe someone may want them and could have use for it


----------

